# My Collection



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, i present my collection, that has grown thanks to this site! 












































































































































































15/04/2012



















02/05/2012



















22/05/2012









































































01/07/2012










18/07/2012





































04/08/2012










I hope you like it! :wave:
(sorry for my english)


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking really good still need more though :devil:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Very nice collection and I havent seen that Microfibre cloth cleaner before, is it any good


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

wow nice collection. 
what is in the small meguiars detailer bottles on the shelf?


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

sean20 said:


> wow nice collection.
> what is in the small meguiars detailer bottles on the shelf?


Which kind of bottles do you means?


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

the white ones with red tops


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

Loving the collection and well organised :thumb:


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

sean20 said:


> the white ones with red tops


In the third or fourth picture?


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

1st photo second shelf down on the rite there looks like there is 6 of them


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome awesome collection. Love the labelled bottles  I see you use Wolf's De-ironiser with a foaming head. Does it foam up at all?


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice collection!

Loving the Beta wheel socket set! :argie:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Una collezione fantastica. Molto bene.


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

sean20 said:


> 1st photo second shelf down on the rite there looks like there is 6 of them


They are small bottles of D101, D108, D111, D120, D140, M21 for handiness!


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Does it foam up at all?


It does not produce a foam consisting of, but better than nothing!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

So how come you don't use a standard chemical sprayer?

I used to use the foaming heads but they use way too much product imo


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> So how come you don't use a standard chemical sprayer?
> 
> I used to use the foaming heads but they use way too much product imo


Yes this is true , but imho, with this foaming heads, it stick better on the whells!

I prefer IronX!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great collection you got there mate.


----------



## Nick_Zee (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow great collection and well presented. Nice effort not overloading on waxes and sealants. Best to spend that money on other detailing gear.


----------



## 1984clg (Sep 13, 2010)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

That is awesome and so well presented! Where did you get your torque wrench and those protective sockets? What torque does the wrench go up to? 

Thanks


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Adrian Convery said:


> That is awesome and so well presented!


Thank you! 



Adrian Convery said:


> Where did you get your torque wrench and those protective sockets?


I bought them in Italy in this shop:

Torque Wrench

Protective Sockets




Adrian Convery said:


> What torque does the wrench go up to?


40/200nM


----------



## sebastian_wr (May 11, 2011)

Do you wash your towels seperately and put them back in the boxes then? How can you tell them apart? Are they all different?

At the moment, I have a different brand of towel for a special area of the car (one for the paint, one for interior etc.)


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

They are divided by operation:

- Drying - line Back
- Claying, quick detailer - line Red
- Removing Wax - line Violet
- Cleaning windows - line blue
- Remove polish - line orange
- Interior - line Green

For identify i sewed a line colored


----------



## sebastian_wr (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation.

Would you post a picture of some towels with the sewing? Maybe I use that technique as well when I have to use some towel brands for multiple purposes. Great idea!


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok, I post picture tonight!


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

sebastian_wr said:


> Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> Would you post a picture of some towels with the sewing? Maybe I use that technique as well when I have to use some towel brands for multiple purposes. Great idea!


excuse the delay


----------



## sebastian_wr (May 11, 2011)

Awesome idea, thanks 

One more question if I may ask: Which like towels are for multiple purposes so you have to mark them?

I just use some random towels from the grocery store for interior, one for drying, one for taking off wax and some Meguiar's Supreme Shine for everything else concerning the paint (like removing pre cleaner or polishes, quick detailing after wash).


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi great collection i thought i was bad , did you get the sockets with the protective plastic collar on them or fit yourself , thanks


----------



## Barnyh (Sep 8, 2011)

Loving the collection mate, and how tidy everything is! My kind of OCD!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice collection mate.


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

sebastian_wr said:


> Awesome idea, thanks
> 
> One more question if I may ask: Which like towels are for multiple purposes so you have to mark them?


I have marked almost all my towels


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Hi great collection i thought i was bad , did you get the sockets with the protective plastic collar on them or fit yourself , thanks


I fit by myself!


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Here are the latest shopping, I also updated the front page!


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

I update my collection, I hope you like it! 

15/04/2012



















02/05/2012



















22/05/2012









































































01/07/2012










18/07/2012





































04/08/2012


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

wow!!!! thats one hell of a collection


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome collection :thumb:, puts my collection to shame, no where near yours.

You have great products in your line :thumb:


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks , I'm sure that your collection increase! :thumb:


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

wow!! Awesome collection!! Wish my collection was so tidy too!


----------



## atozed (Jun 4, 2008)

Awsome collection matey, you must have spent mega bucks


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Real nice collection in there , I shouldn t look at these ! LOL


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh My God...thats a shop not a collection !

You must have spent around £15 K 

I hope you do it professionally to claw some of that back


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

That is one hell of a collection my man :argie:


----------



## galicia (Aug 5, 2012)

Very nice collection

I hope that someday i will have a collection similar yours


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

One quick question.




















Where's your car?


----------



## Wick (Nov 15, 2011)

That is simply awesome!


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

alexj said:


> I hope you do it professionally to claw some of that back


There'm trying but in Italy it is not easy! 



iPlod999 said:


> One quick question.
> 
> Where's your car?


Ahahahaa, it's a normal car









Thanks to all of the comments make me very happy!


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Didn't realize you had so much. Nice collection.

Non immaginavo che avevi cosi tanta roba! Bella collezione.


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Rob3rto!


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

I take the opportunity of this UP, to make last-minute shopping! 

06/09/2012





































03/10/2012




























10/11/2012


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Bloody hell what a collection!


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

You have a great collection there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Awesome collection there mate... lot of money spent!!


----------



## Favorito (Jul 11, 2012)

Astonishing!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

so jealous only kidding :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Good stuff


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

A few christmas gift and purchase the last few months!


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow awesome, any chance of asking where you got all your bottels from in your 2nd photo


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Thats one heck of a collection, very nice.


----------



## badman gee (Jun 22, 2011)

Incredible collection,

you are my hero!!!

Magnificent.

Must have spent a fortune!.

:argie:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Now if you can post your address, I will hire a van & recruit a couple of members to help load up... :lol:

Mega collection, you could maintain a fleet of cars with that lot.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome stuff:argie:


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Elliot_C said:


> Wow awesome, any chance of asking where you got all your bottels from in your 2nd photo


Thanks, i have purchased from Elite Car Care! 



dubbed-up-ally said:


> Thats one heck of a collection, very nice.


Thanks! :lol:



J1ODY A said:


> Now if you can post your address, I will hire a van & recruit a couple of members to help load up... :lol:
> 
> Mega collection, you could maintain a fleet of cars with that lot.


Ahahaha, the journey would be long .... Italy... Viggiù.....21059.... Viale.... :lol: :lol: :lol:



badman gee said:


> Incredible collection,
> 
> you are my hero!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment! 



TopSport+ said:


> awesome stuff:argie:


Thanks, i love Beta Tools!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

That is some collection looks fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

in your plastic draws you have lables on them, what do they read? only understanding like one or two lol

1. 
.
.
.
.
2.
.
.
. 
if you know what i mean :thumb:


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

steview said:


> That is some collection looks fantastic :thumb:


Thanks! 



Elliot_C said:


> in your plastic draws you have lables on them, what do they read? only understanding like one or two lol
> 
> 1.
> .
> ...


I'm sorry, I should answer, but I do not understand the question??


----------



## claudiu.manda (Sep 23, 2011)

Outstanding collection, Giobart! You've inspired me for the next year!


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

claudiu.manda said:


> Outstanding collection, Giobart! You've inspired me for the next year!


I enjoy it, thank you!


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Giobart said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm sorry, I should answer, but I do not understand the question??


haha no problem. Whats all the names on your pull out draws?


----------



## simon1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

Very nice collection you got there mate


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

That is some gear.


----------



## cockney123 (Dec 28, 2010)

Think you have some issues lol,hope you have a clean car


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Elliot_C said:


> haha no problem. Whats all the names on your pull out draws?


Aaaaaaaah, on my drawers, it says: (from top left)

1: Drying
2: claying, Quick Detailers,
3: Removing Wax
4: Cleaning Glass
5: Polishing
6: 100 mm pads
7: pads 75 mm
8: Brushes
9: Sanding
10: Cleaning Interior
11: 125-150 mm pads
12: 125-150 mm pads
13: 125-150 mm pads
14: Applicators
15: Gloves



simon1969 said:


> Very nice collection you got there mate


Thank you! 



VW STEVE. said:


> That is some gear.






****ney123 said:


> Think you have some issues lol,hope you have a clean car


Of course, all this stuff is not just for my car!


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Awesome. Do you know where you got your draws from?


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

It was an offer in this DIY store
http://www.leroymerlin.it/

is similar to B & Q!


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Great collection mate, some money spent there!!


----------



## timbo_69 (Jun 22, 2008)

great collection there, and i like that jack with the storage part


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Keith_Lane said:


> Great collection mate, some money spent there!!


Thank you! 



timbo_69 said:


> great collection there, and i like that jack with the storage part


Thank the next sprayers do not know where to put them! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Awesome collection. Puts mine in the shade somewhat !

Thanks from me for the inspiration !
No thanks from the wife though who has just warned me NOT to get too interested in your collection....

:thumb:


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Ahahahaha, your wife is wise!!! :lol: :lol:

Thanks for the comment! :thumb:


----------



## purplechris (Dec 6, 2012)

What is the metal cylinder with what looks like a filter attached to it, some sort of heater and where do I get one?


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

It's similar to Spotless Water Resin Vessel, with the addition of a filter at the inlet to stop the particles larger than 50 microns, does not heat the water!  In the winter I connect it to the hot water in the summer to the cold! 
Contains resins regenerated with salt!


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Urka is a lot that I do not update my collection of DW .... Here's what I bought in the last few months ...... 

20/01/2012






















































06/02/2013









24/02/2013








































































10/05/2013






















































01/07/2013


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey AGD , you got it all mate !


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

This is "only" my collection (G), my partners A & D have their own gear! 

The next step will be to find a company's business units :argie:


----------

